# [SOLVED] Metro Store Apps Won't Open



## mjt27

Win 8 store apps will open then close immediately.....I have done my own troubleshooting,
unfortunately to no avail



Tried all suggestions listed here


What to do if your Windows 8 Modern App fails to start - Ask the Performance Team - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


Apps and Tiles Not Working or Responding: Fix in Windows 8


Apps - Update in Windows 8



Event Viewer Errors


ID 5973
Source: Apps


Activation of app microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_8wekyb3d8bbwe!Microsoft.WindowsLive.Mail failed with error: The app didn't start. See the Microsoft-Windows-TWinUI/Operational log for additional information.



ID 10010
SOURCE: DistributedCOM


The server Microsoft.WindowsLive.Mail.AppXj3e9v0xw9sf8t58nqr15tqqb2yq4zsfg.mca did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.


ID 10016
SOURCE DistributedCOM


The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID
{7022A3B3-D004-4F52-AF11-E9E987FEE25F}
and APPID
{ADA41B3C-C6FD-4A08-8CC1-D6EFDE67BE7D}
to the user PAS\skeetz SID (S-1-5-21-1983029071-766390826-447606053-1001) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.



RAN STORE APP REPAIR TOOL DIDN'T SEEM TO FIX ANYTHING



all drivers are up to date


CHECKED LOGS 


With event viewer open navigate to: Event Viewer>Applications and Services Logs>Microsoft>Windows


AppModel-Runtime
Apps
AppXDeployment and AppXDeployment-Server

Application and Services Logs>Microsoft>Windows>Applocker
%TEMP%\winstore.log



LOGS I HAVE



_logAppsACL
AppLocker-EXE and DLL
AppLocker-MSI and Script
AppLocker-Packaged app-Deployment
AppLocker-Packaged app-Execution
AppModel-Runtime
Apps
AppXDeployment
AppXDeployment-Server
Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool log
winstore


CHECKED PERMISSIONS


In Windows 8, there is a new principle used to run Windows 8 Apps - ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES.
To check for this principle: right-click on a folder or file in the file system>Properties>Security Tab>Advanced.

ALL APPLICATION PACKAGES need the following permissions to execute properly:
•Read & execute, List folder contents and Read in the following locations
?C:\Windows
?C:\Program Files (x86)
?C:\Program Files
•List folder and read data, Create Folders and Append Data
?C:\Users\<userName>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER
•Read
?HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
?HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Drivers
?HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE
?HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SAM
?HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
?HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
?HKEY_USERS


These all checked out



Finally, if all other steps fail, you can try clearing the Windows Store
cache by running the following command:


ran WSRESET.EXE


GOT ERROR MSG 


ms-windows-storeurgeCaches
the app didnt start



Any insight would be appreciated........


----------



## Corday

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

You can try chkdsk/f. It might be a common problem to Windows8 with a SSD.


----------



## mjt27

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

Thank you for the reply....I have run both chkdsk /f /r didn't seem to fix it


----------



## MPR

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

Have the apps ever worked? Did the computer come with Windows 8 on it or was the OS installed later? Is the copy of Windows 8 activated? Does your computer meet the minimum requirements? For instance, "Modern" apps require a certain minimum of system requirements to run like a screen resolution of at least 1024 x 768.

Have you tried all the steps in the troubleshooting articles you linked, including sfc/scannow, restore, refresh and as a last option a reset?

Open an admin command prompt (left click at the lower left corner, it's a menu option) then ente the command below:



Code:


sfc /scannow

This will attempt to repair the operating system. If it doesn't then you may have to do a system refresh, which will remove all but Windows' Store apps though usually not your personal data and settings. If a refresh doesn't work then a reset may be needed. Note that a reset is akin to a new install and you will have to reactivate Windows.


----------



## mjt27

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

The computer came with windows 8 and yes it is activated....they worked when I got the computer.....and yes I meet all the requirements to run the apps....I've tried just about every fix I could find and none have worked..Have run sfc several times....done restores..trying to avoid refresh/restore just for the apps. I can't believe there isn't an easier fix for this....



Is anyone familiar with this error which is listed in my Microsoft-Windows-TWinUI%4Operational log 1000 times


Error	7/18/2014 7:13:27 PM	Microsoft-Windows-Immersive-Shell	5961	(5961)	Activation of the app microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_8wekyb3d8bbwe!Microsoft.WindowsLive.Mail for the Windows.BackgroundTasks contract failed with error: The app didn't start..


----------



## MPR

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

What anti-virus application are you running? I've seen reference to Kapersky and McAfee causing problems with running Store apps. If you have a third-party antivirus app you might try uninstalling it and just use Windows Defender.

Other than that, everything I can find regarding the problem of Store apps. not running is already listed in the discussions you linked. If you have tried all of the methods then I'd say it is time for a refresh or reset. However, check your computer's documentation before you do this as the manufacturer may have its own reset method that reinstalls the original software and drivers.


----------



## mjt27

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

Something I was trying to avoid....but I'm out of solutions....thanks!


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

It may be as simple as the App not having drivers for Windows 8.1 if it has updated.


----------



## mjt27

*Re: Metro Store Apps Won't Open*

Not running 8.1


----------



## kurk

Try running this : http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=271185
Microsoft troubleshooter. 

It works for me, I got it from here; Fix : Windows 8 UI / Metro Apps shows splash screen but won’t launch | TroubleShoot Windows


----------



## Corday

kurk said:


> Try running this : http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=271185
> Microsoft troubleshooter.
> 
> It works for me, I got it from here; Fix : Windows 8 UI / Metro Apps shows splash screen but won’t launch | TroubleShoot Windows


These links merely recap the instruction already given.
1: Download latest drivers
2: Run sfc /scannow


----------



## kurk

Just like mjt27, I've tried;

1. sfc.
2. checked permissions.
3. wsreset.
4. store app repair tool (Apps, - troubleshooting pack cabinet, file size 524 KB).

And yes, I'm not running Win 8.1, but when I ran that AppsDiagnostic,- troubleshooting pack cabinet, file size 414 KB applies to win 8.1, my win 8 store apps went back to normal.


----------

